
Nautilus Live – Channel 1 Stream – Exploring Canada's Endeavour Hydrotheral Vent - markrankin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIdViC75CPI
======
markrankin
The Hercules ROV is currently at the top of Godzilla vent, my favourite area.
Tune in to see more biomass per square metre than anywhere in the Amazon
rainforest!

